# The Beretta Wheel is back!



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Today at a gun show, I picked up another new 92FS with factory night sights today - No, only I only have 1 left without night sights...

Not 9 like before - but 7 is still enough for a Beretta Wheel.

The Wheel is back :smt1099


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Shipwreck said:


> Today at a gun show, I picked up another new 92FS with factory night sights today - No, only I only have 1 left without night sights...
> 
> Not 9 like before - but 7 is still enough for a Beretta Wheel.
> 
> The Wheel is back :smt109


Nice wheel gun formation,, wish I could do the same ,atta boy baby, looking good


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

For some reason, a Beretta wheel gun was the first thing that entered my mind when I read the topic title. I then had to proceed to Google to educate myself a little on Beretta revolvers.


----------



## Jonesy (Sep 13, 2011)

Hey Shipwreck, Love your 'wheel' but I have a question for ya.. Have you fired all of these? If so which pretty do you pick to shoot today?hehe

VERY nice collection!
Jonesy


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

why do you have so many?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

TheLAGuy said:


> why do you have so many?


Gives the wheel a better shape n strength , the more spokes, makes a stronger wheel


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

TheLAGuy said:


> why do you have so many?


Ya know... I used to think the guys with so many of the same gun/brand were crazy... In the past, I have had duplicates of the same gun a few times... Just two. And, I'd ALWAYS end up selling one of them to pay for something new I'd eventually come across.

However, I have been in constant gun buying mode since around 1996. And, I've owned pretty much everything at one time or another.... I was always buying something, and paying off a gun. And, I have my next 2 or 3 gun purchases all planned out. And, I'd always be selling something that I lost interest in - so I could buy the next thing or pay something off. I've been doing this for years.

As for the Berettas specifically... I've always liked the platform, and I've owned several over the years. About 4 years ago, I got the bug again. And, I started carrying a fullsize 92 concealed for about three years straight (I had to stop about a year ago due to an unrelated groin injury - I could probably start carrying it again soon). Then, I started getting some of the variants.

Over time, I found that the platform is my favorite. I know how to strip the frame down completely, and I can customize/change parts on my own. Also, I shoot them very well, and I found that with rubber grip panels, I like the platform better than I do 1911s. In a 1 handed grip, the 92 balances super nicely. I really like the undercut of the trigger guard too.

After a while, I began to sell off my other guns one by one, and buy Beretta after Beretta... I started collecting a 2nd set of the various models I had - a set I would occasionally shoot, but one that would mostly sit in the safe and not get beat up like the ones I use for carry guns. At first, I bought the first duplicate as a gift I would hold on to for when my son got older. And, I sorta told myself that with the purchase of each duplicate.

Then, I made a slight change about 3-4 months ago... I sold two 92A1s, Two M9A1s and two 92 compacts.

I didn't like the way the railed models balanced. I honestly can tell the difference. They are more front heavy. And, I don't like the M9A1 checkering. Its too shallow to be effective IMHO. I like the plain serrations. I get a better grip with them.

I sold the compacts because I MUST have rubber grips on my guns. For whatever reason - the hogue grip panels for the 92 compacts are fatter than the ones for the fullsize 92. The don't taper towards the front of the grip like the fullsize ones do.

The compacts balance nicely, but I have small hands. The hogue grips for the compact make the grip too big for my hand. And, I do not like the factory grips. I tried to deal with it for over 2 years. I finally decided to sell them and just buy more of the 1 model I like.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Jonesy said:


> Hey Shipwreck, Love your 'wheel' but I have a question for ya.. Have you fired all of these? If so which pretty do you pick to shoot today?hehe
> 
> VERY nice collection!
> Jonesy


I have fired all but the one I got yesterday. There are a few I am saving for my son - so, I only shoot them once or twice to make sure all is well, and then that is it. I have about 4 now that are my regular shooters - 1 of which is my main carry gun/defense gun (the one with the silver screws in the photo: They are NP3 covered grip screws and cannot rust.



pic said:


> Gives the wheel a better shape n strength , the more spokes, makes a stronger wheel


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Are you rich?

Have you tried the px4 storm? That's probably the best beretta out there IMO.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Grips on the PX4 blow... too slick.

Can't compare to a 92 anyway, don't get me wrong... the Storm is a nice gun (I owned one). Much better guns out there imo. I sold my PX4 for a CZ 75 BD and haven't regretted it once. Try shooting other guns and actually carrying em' for a while and you'll understand what I mean. 

Love my Beretta 92G-SD and find it's reliability and accuracy to be the best in my collection...but I've also been shooting it the longest.

Nice collection Shipwreck.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

TheLAGuy said:


> Have you tried the px4 storm? That's probably the best beretta out there IMO.


I have actually owned a 40 cal and a 9mm in the past... Probably one of my favorite polymer handguns. They are very good.

In general, I am not a big polymer handgun fan. I did put a piece of rubber innertube on both the ones I have. The aftermarket rubber grips for polymer guns are either too thick, or have the palm swells and finger grooves.

I don't like the PX4 as much as the 92FS, though.



TheLAGuy said:


> Are you rich?


I wish... Just been collecting for years - always buying non stop... Selling a gun I lost interest in to buy another.

I had worked my way up to a $2200 Ed Brown 1911 and a $3000 1911. However, eventuallys old those and put the money into Berettas .

I'm actually slowing down on guns. I had no plans to buy anymore until I decided that I wanted to basically change my railed and compact models for standard ones.

I took an awesome vacation last Christmas to Turks and Caicos. Plan to go again later this year... Put some of the money from some sold guns into that... For now, I'm stopping at seven 92s.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

but why 7 92s? maybe a lil variety would suit your fancy more?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

TheLAGuy said:


> but why 7 92s? maybe a lil variety would suit your fancy more?


See post # 7 up above - I explained why earlier in the thread


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

All I can say is that I am green with envy.:mrgreen:


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

I just got from the range and blew off 100 rds of 9mm in my px4 storm. I'm actually surprised how good I am.


----------



## goNYG (Apr 4, 2012)

I will be picking up my first Beretta 92 variant any day now. Can't wait. I doubt I'll take it up to 7 though...maybe an Inox model at some point ...


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Shipwreck said:


> I have actually owned a 40 cal and a 9mm in the past... Probably one of my favorite polymer handguns. They are very good.
> 
> In general, I am not a big polymer handgun fan. I did put a piece of rubber innertube on both the ones I have. The aftermarket rubber grips for polymer guns are either too thick, or have the palm swells and finger grooves.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I used to say / think the same thing. :anim_lol:


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

How many total do you guys have? Have you ever considerd buying an AR?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I just got a new Steyr AUG in on Friday.


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

i thought about an AR once and then i woke from that terrible dream.

many like them though, i just cannot.


----------



## donk123 (Jun 6, 2013)

omg! my wife would kill me! i would love to be constanyly swapping out guns, but for #1-i can't afford it and #2-my wife would kill me! have purchased 5 handguns in the past year and thought i was doing pretty good until i read your thread. i only have 1 c&c(glock g19 gen4), the others are for just plain fun!(and i may be addicted).


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It is an addiction.

Since this thread started, I now have ONLY 5 Berettas - but are all set up identical. So, no more wheel - but just a line-o-Berettas now... So sad, I know :mrgreen:

No longer have the AUG I mentioned above either. But now I have a SCAR instead - I like it much better


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

TheLAGuy said:


> why do you have so many?


Because he can!!


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> I just got a new Steyr AUG in on Friday.


Good luck with it! I LOVE your collection,


----------

